# From a trash tree in the country



## chippin-in (Jun 29, 2017)

My mother-in-law had a tree gets nap during a storm last year so I got a few pieces of wood and this is one part of it. They all called it a trash Mulberry tree but it seems too dark brown. But what do I know. Well I do know this, that there is some more of this type tree laying down so I'm going to go cut some of it.
This was a shallow piece and I tried to make the most out of it.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 29, 2017)

Like the shape...nice piece

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 29, 2017)

Here is a natural Edge bowl that I made from the same wood which is also the blank that I had asked about in another thread on how you choose to do natural Edge or not.

Thanks
Robert

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony (Jun 29, 2017)

Very cool Robert, both are very sweet! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 29, 2017)

Nice Robert! As they say, one mans trash is another ones treasure! We prove that quite often.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 29, 2017)

First one has really nice spalting. I do like its shape, also. Live edge bowl looks good, except it looks like you aren't quite done with it. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice stuff Robert! Wonder if it's what they call paper mulberry?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 30, 2017)

The second one looks like some pecan I had.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 30, 2017)

Both are great Robert but I really like that first one! I love Mulberry. There are some huge ones around here I'm just waiting fir the right storm to come along ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 30, 2017)

Robert, pretty nice stuff there. Mulberry has some beautiful color for awhile, then it goes brown. This doesn't look like any of the mulberry I have. Do you know the actual name other than trash Mulberry. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 30, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> First one has really nice spalting. I do like its shape, also. Live edge bowl looks good, except it looks like you aren't quite done with it. Chuck



You may be referring to the tear-out. It was a little soft and I guess because it was on the wing it was a little harder for me to keep from getting the tear out and trying to sand it out when it was that deep. Maybe when I get a little better I'll throw it back up there and try to smooth it out. 

Thanks 
Robert

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 30, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Nice stuff Robert! Wonder if it's what they call paper mulberry?



@Nubsnstubs I am not sure. My mother-in-law said that all her brothers and Dad all called them trash Mulberry. So I don't know. There were two other ones that had to be cut down for her mobile home and some of them look like they actually had red in it. I'm trying to get up there again and cut some of those up and bring them home

Thanks
Robert


----------

